# Flash 10 on FreeBSD works better than on linux



## cris2227 (Mar 18, 2011)

I've installed the linux flash 10 plugin on an older thinkpad X30. Strangely, flash works better in compatibility mode under FreeBSD than running natively on Linux.

The X30 uses integrated intel i830 graphics and matching sound. All of the components should be well supported on both Linux and FreeBSD. On Linux the graphics used to work well but recent changes to Xorg have caused serious problems. The problems are bad enough that I've given up using Linux on the X30 and installed FreeBSD.

Has anyone else noticed flash10 working better in compatibility mode than under Linux and with what hardware and distributions? I suspect that ALSA/Pulseaudio plus xorg are the main culprits in Linux.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 18, 2011)

cris2227 said:
			
		

> I've installed the linux flash 10 plugin on an older thinkpad X30. Strangely, flash works better in compatibility mode under FreeBSD than running natively on Linux.



For the same reason _"The Matrix"_ movie special effects has been rendered on FreeBSD cluster istead of Linux, because even the tools were used in Linux Binary Compatibility, they run faster on FreeBSD then 'natively' on Linux: http://freebsd.org/news/press-rel-1.html

I also use Flash by Linux ABI on FreeBSD, works ok generally, I cant tell You if it works better on Linux because I do not use Linux, hadrware: Intel X4500 GMA.


----------



## cris2227 (Mar 21, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> For the same reason _"The Matrix"_ movie special effects has been rendered on FreeBSD cluster istead of Linux, because even the tools were used in Linux Binary Compatibility, they run faster on FreeBSD then 'natively' on Linux: http://freebsd.org/news/press-rel-1.htmlflash chat
> 
> I also use Flash by Linux ABI on FreeBSD, works ok generally, I cant tell You if it works better on Linux because I do not use Linux, hadrware: Intel X4500 GMA.



Thanks "vermaden" for contribution.


----------

